# Google- Check out those chickpeas - Sunday Times.lk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=wI93HffqQesJ&imgurl=www.sundaytimes.lk/090215/images/chickpeas.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>Sunday Times.lk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Check out those chickpeasSunday Times.lk, Sri Lanka - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>The beans are helpful in preventing digestive disorders like *irritable bowel syndrome* and diverticulitis. They become a good source of cholesterol-lowering *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

